# دورة الانتاج الحربي للصناعات الكيميائية



## REACTOR (13 مايو 2009)

الموضوعات الدراسية لدورة شباب الخريجين



1- صناعة البويات (مكونات البوية \ البويات المنزلية الداخلية والخارجية \ تصنيع البوية \ اختبارات البوية \ زيارة ميدانية لوحدة البوية بمصنع 81 الحربى المعملى والصناعى )



2- الكيمياء الحيوية (التخمير وطرق انتاج الوقود الحيوى \ الليسين \ المونوصوديوم جلوتامات)



3- المفاعلات الكيميائية ( أنواع وخواص المفاعلات \ تشغيل المفاعلات \ مميزات وعيوب
المفاعلات \ التدريب العملى على تشغيل المفاعلات الكيميائية بانواعها )



4- البوليمرات (اساسيات البوليمر \ تخليق البوليمر \ اضافات البوليمر – خواص البوليمرات وطرق اختبارها \ المواد البلمرية المركبة(الكومبوسيت) \ الويندينج والبلمرات المقواة ...)



5- صناعة الورق (مراحل صناعة الورق \ أنواع الورق وطريق الانتاج \ تدوير الورق \ اختبارات الورق ...)



6- العمليات الصناعية الموحدة (التبادل الحرارى \ انتقال الحرارة \ التقطير \ الاستخلاص ...)



7- ادارة المخلفات الصلبة (أنواع وطرق التعامل مع المخلفات الصلبة \ مصادر المخلفات الصلبة \ انواع المدافن الصحية ...)



8- تكنولوجيا ادارة المخلفات السائلة (انواع المخلفات السائلة / معالجة المخلفات السائلة للصرف الصحى والصرف الصناعى والزراعى ..)



9- تقييم الأثر البيئى للمنشأت الصناعية وتوفيق الاوضاع البيئية



10- رصد وقياس الملوثات البيئية المختلفة (أنواع الملوثات / طرق ووسائل القياس .....)



11- الحساسات والكواشف الكيميائية والاشعاعية (نظريات العمل والتشغيل \ التطوير فى تكنولوجيا الكشف .....)



12- مؤخرات والمواد المانعة للحريق (أنوعها \ نظريات عملها \ مزاياها وعيوبها والاضرار الصحية ...)



13- نظريات الفصل الكيميائى وكروماتوجرافيا السوائل والغازات (أسس ونظريات الفصل \ تشغيل جهاز التحليل الكروماتوجرافى الغازى \ تطبيقات الجهاز المختلفة ...)



14- التحليل الكيميائى بالامتصاص الذرى (أسس ونظرية التشغيل \ تطبيقات الجهاز فى المجالات المختلفة \ وحدة الهدرجه الملحقة بالجهاز ...)



15- الكيمياء الكهربية (أسس التحليل الكيميائى الكهربى \ نظريات الترسيب والفصل باستخدام التحليل الكهربى \ تطبيقات التحليل الكهربى والاستخدام العملى لها فى التفاعلات الكيميائية ..)



16- التحليل الكيميائى العنصرى (نظريات العمل \ أسس تشغيل جهاز chns )



17- صناعة الاسمنت (مكونات الاسمنت \ تصنيع الاسمنت \ اضافات الاسمنت \ طرق ومعايير الاختبارات )



18- تكنولوجيا كروماتوجرافيا السوائل (أسس التحليل الكروماتوجرافى للسوائل \ مخاطر ومحاذير التشغيل )



19- تكنولوجيا التحليل باستخدام الأشعة السينية (أسس ونظريات التحليل \ مخاطر ومحاذير التشغيل )



20- الاختبارات الفيزيائية للمواد الكيميائية (أنواع الاختبارات \ استخدام الخواص الطبيعية فى التعرف على المواد الكيميائية \ تعيين درجه الغليان والانصهار والوميض \ تشغيل أجهزة التقطير وقياس خواص المياه الناتجة )



21- استخدام الأشعة تحت الحمراء والفوق بنفسجية فى التحليل الكيميائى (أسس ونظريات التشغيل /التطبيقات العملية \ ......)



22- السلامة الصحية المهنية (أسس وقواعد السلامة والصحة المهنية /بيئة العمل الصحية /.......

الموضوع مجمع
الصورة من http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129364.html
و التفاصيل من http://www.sciencebenha.com/forums/showthread.php?p=74435


----------



## REACTOR (13 مايو 2009)

كنت اتمنى وجود شيئ مثل هذا عند تخرجي عموما انا اتصلت بيهم حاليا في دورة شغالة تستمر 3 شهور تنتهي شهر 8اغسطس و قاللي ابتدي اتصل بيهم في هذا الشهر8 مع احتمال بداية الدورة الجديدة شهر 9 سبتمبر


----------



## شريف بحر (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## دى ماركو (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

ما فيش اى شى عن صناعه المنظفات ومواد التجميل


----------



## دى ماركو (24 مايو 2009)

مع اجمل امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## REACTOR (24 مايو 2009)

لا اعرف اخي دي ماركو لكن كفاية عليك تعرف مبادئ الصناعات في بداية مشوارك حتوفر مجهود و تعب و مصاريف كتير و اسأل مجرب ................عموما اتمنى ان واحد ممن يأخذون الدورة يعطينا نبذة عما يحدث هناك و هل الاستفادة فعلية و منهجية ام سد خانة فقط ....


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكريم مشكور , بس هل يا ترى المادة العلمية متوفرة


----------



## محمود الشبراوي (14 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الارض
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## محمود الشبراوي (14 أغسطس 2010)

طيب انا لو عايز اسجل في الدورات ديه اعمل ايه


----------



## hema_sh (25 مارس 2013)

فين رقم الاتصال


----------

